# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Αφρικανικός Γκρίζος Παπαγάλος(African Grey Zako)

## vas

αφρικανικός γκρίζος παπαγάλος...
ένα πολύ αγαπημένο πτηνό συντροφιάς λόγω της εξαιρετικής,θα έλεγα,ικανότητάς του στην ομιλία και στο ταλέντο του να καταλάβει εκατοντάδες(αν όχι χιλιάδες) λέξεις και να μπορεί να πει άλλες τόσες!Πρόκειται για ένα πολύ έξυπνο πουλί,καθώς οι διανοητικές του ικανότητες ξεπερνάνε τα όρια της φαντασίας ενός απλου ανθρώπου που δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με την ψυχολογία-ικανότητα των παπαγάλων αυτών!
Όπως και κάθε άλλος παπαγάλος,δεν υποκύπτουν στο 'μαλωμα' ,το μόνο που θα καταφέρετε αν τους μαλώσετε-φωνάξετε θα είναι να τους απομακρύνετε απο κοντά σας(κυριολεκτικά και όχι).
Κάθε ιδιοκτήτης πρέπει να του προσφέρει ενα μεγάλο και ευρύχωρο κλουβί με οριζόντια κάγκελα για να ικανοποιεί την έμφυτη τάση του για σκαρφάλωμα και πολλά παιχνίδια.Σαφώς και το πέταγμα για εκγύμναση των φτερών επιβάλεται!
Στη διατροφή του πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται ικανό μίγμα σπόρων και φρύτα-λαχανικά!Όπως ολοι ξέρετε,και αν δεν ξέρετε θα το καταλάβατε απο τον τίτλο,είναι ενα είδος που μας έρχεται απο την αφρική!Το μέγεθός του είναι 35-40 εκ. και στην εχμαλωσία ζει 60-70 χρόνια κατα μέσο όρο.Υπάρχουν 2 είδη αφρκανικών γκρίζων,οι congo και οι timneh,πιο διαδεδομένοι-τουλαχιστον εδω στην Ελλάδα- είναι οι congo.
Πηγή: http://petbirds.gr/forum/t1078/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
απο το χρήστη: Georgina
babies: http://www.millenniumparrots.co.uk/images/greybaby1.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://www.parrotscanada.com/babyphotos/3congogreys.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://www.petworkssanantonio.com/conte ... 20grey.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
adults: http://www.siamgardens.com/var/47/65568 ... 20grey.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://static.gotpetsonline.com/picture ... t-0015.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false; (congo)
http://www.birdfarm.com/images/birds/Af ... neh-lg.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false; (timneh)

----------


## volosr

Γειά σας!!!Εδώ θα διαβάσετε γενκές πληροφορίες και χαρακτηριστικά των υπέροχων African Greys...τα κείμενα είναι μεταφρασμένα απο Office αλλά διαβάζονται αρκετά καλά.



Από την αρχή του χρόνου, οι άνθρωποι είχαν την αρχέγονη ανάγκη να είναι σε θέση να επικοινωνήσουν με τα ζώα. Υπάρχουν ιστορίες και μύθοι για αυτό,όλος ο τρόπος πίσω στους αρχαίους χρόνους. Ξέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν εκείνοι που προσπαθούν να επικοινωνήσουν με τα δελφίνια, και έπειτα ακούμε για εκείνες τις «ομιλούσες μηχανές» με τα φτερά, μικροί γκρίζοι τύποι με μια κόκκινη ουρά. 

Ακούμε για τον Alex που είναι πιθανώς έτοιμος να γράψει τη διδακτορική διατριβή του και αποφασίζουμε ότι αυτό είναι ακριβώς τι θελήσαμε πάντα… Ένα κατοικίδιο ζώο που πρόκειται να παρέχουν σε μας την ατελείωτη ψυχαγωγία κατά τη διάρκεια της ώρας κοκτέιλ και, με μια λάμψη στο μάτι και τα οράματά μας ενός λεξιλογίου λέξης 1000+, αγοράζουν το αφρικανικό γκρι μας.

Οι αφρικανικοί γκρίζοι παπαγάλοι μπορούν να είναι φημισμένοι να είναι τα πιό παραγωγικά talkers μεταξύ όλων των hookbills. Αυτός, εντούτοις, δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι θα μιλήσουν. Να πάρει ένα γκρι για εκείνο τονλόγο είναι κατεξοχήν άδικο σε τον και εμείς. 
Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που πρέπει να έρθουν πρώτα… αγάπη, εμπιστοσύνη, οίκτος, κατανόηση, υπομονή και η απόλυτη προθυμία να γίνει αποδεκτό άνευ όρων το επενδυμένο με φτερά ατίθασο όμορφο για αυτό που είναι, συζήτηση ή καμία συζήτηση!

Αφρικανικό Greys είναι ιδιαίτερα ευφυές και εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο. 
Έχουν εξελιχθεί κατά τη διάρκεια χιλιάδων έτη ως πουλιά κοπαδιών με την ανάγκη να επικοινωνήσουν στην πολύ γλώσσα τους. Είναι επίσης εξαιρετικά ανεξάρτητοι και πρόθυμοι να το αποδείξουν! 
Μην κάνετε το λάθος την κατάσταση μυαλού τους με την ευπείθεια ενός σκυλιού ή μιας γάτας κατοικίδιωνζώων. Του ψηλό επίπεδο νοημοσύνης τους αντιστοιχείται από την ακατανόητη ευαισθησία τους και θα βολιδοσκοπήσουν τη διάθεσή σας προτού να ξέρετε ότι είναι επάνω σ'εσας και αντιδρούν σε αυτο. 
Συνεπώς, εάν εισάγετε τη σχέση σας με ένα γκρι φέρνονταςτο φορτίο των προσδοκιών και εάν εκείνες οι προσδοκίες δεν ικανοποιούνται, η απογοήτευση ακολουθεί αμετάβλητα. Όχι ατίθασοι οι ίδιοι, οι επενδυμένες με φτερά αισθήσεις ατίθασων σας αυτή.

Πώς θα αντιδρούσατε εάν κάποιος θα απογοητευόταν σε σας;
Παρακαλώ μην πάρτε ένα γκρι επειδή Greys «συζήτηση». Εκείνοι είναι όλοι οι λανθασμένοιλόγοι.
Πρέπει να σημάνει περισσότερων σε σας από αυτός. Το Greys είναι θαυμάσιοι, γοητευτικοί και αγαπώντας σύντροφοι μόλις σας δώσουν την εμπιστοσύνη και την αγάπη τους. 
Η αλληλεπίδραση μεταξύ ενός πουλιού κατοικίδιων ζώων και του υπεύθυνου υγείας του ασθενούς του/της δεν πρέπει ποτέ να είναι περιορισμένο με κάθε τρόπο ~ η απογοήτευσή σας όταν αποτυγχάνει να ικανοποιήσει τις προσδοκίες σας μπορεί να επηρεάσει την ολόκληρη σχέση σας και δεν μπορεί ποτέ να πει μια μεμονωμένη λέξη.


Ο αφρικανικός γκρίζος παπαγάλος προέρχεται από μια ευρεία περιοχή της κεντρικής Αφρικής. ΕΚ. Το Erithacus που είναι ορίζει τη φυλή, το αφρικανικό γκρι του Κογκό. ΕΚ. Το Timneh κάλεσε συχνότερα Timneh αφρικανικό γκρι.
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις κατάλληλες θρεπτικές απαιτήσεις σε ένα σπίτι παγιοποίησης, το αφρικανικό γκρι μπορεί να έχει μια διάρκεια ζωής 50-70 ετών.

Ο αφρικανικός γκρίζος παπαγάλος του Κογκό είναι ένα μέσο γκρίζο πουλί με τις σκιές ανοικτό γκρι στο σώμα. Τα φτερά στο κεφάλι έχουν βουρτσίσει το άσπρο τρόχισμα. Η περιοχή ματιών είναι γυμνού άσπρου δέρματος. Ένα στερεό μαύρο ράμφος και μια φωτεινή κόκκινη ουρά είναι οι τελευταίες πινελιές σε αυτόν τον θαυμάσιο παπαγάλο.

Νέα CAG έχουν τις σκοτεινές γκρίζες άκρες στα φτερά ουρών τους. Είναι επίσης γνωστοί ως «παρακολουθημένο κόκκινο γκρι». Ποικίλλουν μέσα από 12-14 " από το ράμφος στην ουρά, μπορεί επίσης να ποικίλει σε βάρος μεταξύ 400-650 γραμμαρίων ανάλογα με το πλαίσιο του μεμονωμένου πουλιού.

Το Greys από τη Νιγηρία έχει συνήθως τα σκοτεινά γκρίζα φτερά. CAG από την περιοχή του Κογκό είναι, κατά μέσον όρο, μεγαλύτερα στο μέγεθος. Στην περίπτωση δύναμη βλέπετε ένα γκρι με κόκκινο feathering σε όλο το σώμα - είναι γνωστοί ως «κόκκινος παράγοντας Greys».

Ο αφρικανικός γκρίζος παπαγάλος Timneh είναι ένα σκοτεινό γκρίζο πουλί με τις σκιές ανοικτό γκρι στο σώμα. Η περιοχή ματιών είναι γυμνού άσπρου δέρματος. Έχουν μια χρωματισμένη ανώτερη κάτω γνάθο «κόκκαλων» και μια σκοτεινή καφέ ουρά. Το Timneh είναι μικρότερο στο μέγεθος που κυμαίνεται από 9-11 ίντσες ραμφών ως την ουρά. Επίσης τα TAG μπορούν να ποικίλουν σε βάρος από 275-400 γραμμάρια.

Το CAG και το TAG ως παπαγάλοι μωρών θα έχουν το σκοτεινό γκρι στα μαύρα μάτια επάνω έως ότου είναι κατά προσέγγιση 6 μήνες της ηλικίας όταν αρχίζει να φωτίζει το χρώμα ματιών τους.
Ώσπου να φθάνουν σε ένα έτος, τα μάτια τους γίνονται ένα χλωμό γκρίζο χρώμα. 
Σε περίπου 1.5 έως 2 yrs τα μάτια τους θα γυρίσουν ένα χλωμό χρώμα αχύρου. Και τελικά σε περίπου 3-4 ετών, θα έχουν μια ελαφριά κίτρινη ίριδα. 
Αυτό είναι μονόδρομο για να είναι σε θέση να καθορίσει μια εκτίμηση για το πώς παλαιό ένα το μωρό είναι κατά επίσκεψη των καταστημάτων πουλιών. Το γκρι φθάνει συνήθως στην ωριμότητα σε περίπου 4-5 ετών.

Σημείωση: Κατά την ομιλία στο πλαίσιο του αφρικανικού γκρι Αναφέρομαι και στο Κογκό και στα είδη Timneh. Η μόνη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο ειδών είναι τους φυσικός εμφάνιση.


Η πιό κοινή φράση που έχω ακούσει σχετικά με του αφρικανικού γκρι είναι «το τέλειο μίγμα των εγκεφάλων και της ομορφιάς». Ακούω συχνά ότι οι άνθρωποι λένε το αφρικανικό γκρι δεν είναι τόσο «ζωηρόχρωμο» όπως τους περισσότερους παπαγάλους. 
Προφανώς δεν έχουν δει την αληθινή προσωπικότητα ενός αφρικανικού γκρίζου παπαγάλου. Έχουν μια αξιοπρόσεκτη, ευγενή ομορφιά που παίρνει την αναπνοή σας μακριά!

Το αφρικανικό γκρι έχει την πιό εξαιρετική κλίση για την ομιλία. Αλλά μην σκεφτείτε ότι περιορίζονται στην ομιλία μόνο! Μπορούν να μληθούν σχεδόν οποιοδήποτε ήχο στο σπίτι σας. 

Αν και οι περισσότεροι greys δεν αρχίζουν μέχρι ένα έτος στην ηλικία, υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου θα μιλήσουν νωρίτερα. Μερικά greys δεν αρχίζουν μέχρι 2 έτη, τόσο ποτέ να σταματήσουν την ελπίδα! Έχουν την ικανότητα να έχουν ένα λεξιλόγιο πάνω από 2000 λέξεων. Θα επιθυμούσα να προσθέσω αυτά τα «τρόφιμα για τη σκέψη»… δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση ότι ένα γκρι θα μιλήσει. Αυτό δεν πρέπει ποτέ να είναι ο μόνος λόγος για ένα γκρι.

----------


## volosr

Σ'αυτά τα link θα δείτε και θα διαβάσετε μερικές διαφορές που ξεχωρίζουν το αρσενικό απο το θηλυκό Grey εμπειρικά με μαγάλο ποσοστό επιτυχία...Πρέπει να σημειωθεί πώς αυτές τις διαφορές δεν τις δέχονται όλοι,το ΓΙΑΤΙ εξετάζεται...
Πιστεύω πάντως πως είναι αρκετά χρήσιμο για όσους έχουμε Αφρικανικούς Γκρίζους...  :winky:  
Δείτε το....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

http://www.africanqueenaviaries.com/sexinggreys.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/appgreys.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

...και η μετάφραση:Οι περισσότεροι αφρικανικοί παπαγάλοι μπορούν να είναι εύκολα sexed αφότου έχουν μιά φορά. Ενώ δεν είναι ενδεδειγμένο να καθοριστεί το φύλο οπτικά για τα ζευγάρια κτηνοτρόφων, ο προσδιορισμός του φύλου ενός κατοικίδιου ζώου για έναν ιδιοκτήτη (χωρίς DNA ή χειρουργικό) θα κάνει τους ιδιοκτήτες ευτυχησμένους.Οι Αφρικανικοί γκρίζοι παπαγάλοι (Erithacus erithacus Psittacus) είναι συνήθως εύκολοι στο φύλο. Τα αρσενικά έχουν μια στερεά κόκκινη ουρά underside (τα δευτεροβάθμια retrices), ενώ εκείνοι της θηλυκής τοποθετούνται αιχμή στο ασήμι. Εξετάζοντας τα αποδεδειγμένα ζευγάρια, αυτό έχει αποδειχθεί ακριβές ανά πάνω από 95% των ζευγαριών. Επίσης, με το αρσενικό greys, underside των φτερών είναι πολύ σκοτεινό, ενώ εκείνα της κότας είναι πιό ανοιχτό γκρι. Αυτό κρατά μόνο ότι αληθινός για ορίστε τα είδη, και όχι για το γκρι Timneh (Σελ. ε. timneh).

----------


## jojo369

Πιστεύω πως το αφρικανικο παπαγαλάκι ειναι πολύ πιο έξυπνο από τα άλλα και πιο λατρεμένο λόγω της εξυπνάδας του!

----------


## michael

:winky:  οι αφρικαν γκρει ειναι συναισθηματικα ευαισθητα πουλια και μπορουν να θυμουνται αρνητικες εμπειριες και να τισ συνδιαζουν με προσωπα η αντικειμενα!!ειναι απο τους παπαγαλους που εχουν την μεγαλυτερη γκαμα φωνων και ενα αυξανωμενο λεξιλογιο κατα την διαρκεια της ζωης τους!!στα περισσοτερα ειδη αφρικαν γκρει ειναι δυσκολο να ξεχωρισει κανεις τγο φυλο βασισμενος στα φυσικα χαρακτηριστικα ετσι χρειαζεται ενδοσκοποιση η αλλες μεθοδοι!προτιμουν να διαλεγουν αυτοι το τερι τους και δενοντε μαζι του καθολη την διαρκεια της ζωης τους!επιδη ειναι εξερετικα εξυπνοι βαριουνται ευκολα και απαιτουν την προσοχη μας!ειναι σχετικα παιχνιδιαριδες και απολαμβανουν τα παιχνιδια στο περιβαλλον τους!ολα τα παιχνιδι πρεπει να ειναι μη τοξικα και οχι αιχμηρα !το ψαλιδισμα των φτερων συνισταται για να αποφευχθουν κυνδινοι μεσα στο σπιτι!η τροφη του πρεπει να ειναι φρεσκια καλης ποιοτητας !αποφευγετε τα καρυδια τα γλυκα και τα αλμυρα φαγητα γιατι μπορει να συμβαλουν στον εκνεβρισμο και τις κραβιες!φροντιστε να κανει το μπανιο του τουλαχιστον μια φορα την εβδομαδα επισης αποφευγετε να ψεκαζετε το σπιτι με ενομοκτονα και το κλουβι του να ειναι φτιαγμενο  απο μη τοξικο υλικο!το βαρος των αφρικαν γκρει ειναι 300-500 γρ και φτανουν ως τα 55 χρονια και σε σεξουαλικη οριμοτητα φτανουν στην ηλικια των3-6 χρονων!!!!

----------


## demis

ωραιο θεμα αλλα για να εγραψες ενα τετειο ποστ μαλλον μου φενεται οτι θες να αποκτησεις και εσυ εναν...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## michael

πολυ θα ηθαλα και εχω αρχισει να το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα πραγματικα θαυμαζω αυτα τα πουλια!!!οτι γινει ομως θα γινει απο του χρονου την ανοιξη!!γιατι μετακομιζω!  :winky:

----------


## ZAKO

ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ Ο ΔΙΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΖΑΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ 10 ΧΡΩΝΟΝ   ::  ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ DNA ΓΙΑ ΝΑΜΑΣΤΕ Ο.Κ

----------


## oasis

και μια ωραια σελιδα που δειχνει πως ξεχωριζουμε τους δυο african grey congo και timneh http://www.bignest.com/african.htm

----------


## Leonidas

δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζατε...αλλα υπαρχει νεα εκδοση του ζακο...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Με τετοιο χρώμα αρχιζω να τους βλέπω με πολυ καλό ματι.....

----------


## Windsa

> δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζατε...αλλα υπαρχει νεα εκδοση του ζακο...



red factor african gray

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ χρησιμα τα αρθρα σου!!!!

Κοιτα λιγο,εκτος απο τον γκριζο african grey,υπαρχει red factor african grey αλλα στο link της Windsa (Πωλινας) ειδα και εναν αλλο χρωματισμο....

Οριστε μια εικονα.....(τι ειναι αυτο το ειδος του african grey?)-(Μιπως ειναι african white ή albino african white ή albino african grey??? ΧαΧαΧαΧα...)-(Απο που προερχονται ολες αυτες οι μεταλαξεις?)



Περιμενω απαντησεις.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> Πολυ χρησιμα τα αρθρα σου!!!!
> 
> Κοιτα λιγο,εκτος απο τον γκριζο african grey,υπαρχει red factor african grey αλλα στο link της Windsa (Πωλινας) ειδα και εναν αλλο χρωματισμο....
> 
> Οριστε μια εικονα.....(τι ειναι αυτο το ειδος του african grey?)-(Μιπως ειναι african white ή albino african white ή albino african grey??? ΧαΧαΧαΧα...)-(Απο που προερχονται ολες αυτες οι μεταλαξεις?)
> 
> 
> 
> Περιμενω απαντησεις.


Albino ειναι αυτος που παρεθεσες. Οι μεταλλαξεις συμβαινουν και μονες τους στη φυση. Συνηθως τα ζωα που ειναι τοσο εντονες μεταλλαξεις δεν επιζουν επειδη γινονται πολυ πιο ευκολα στοχος για τους θηρευτες καθως το καθε ζωο εχει προσαρμοστει και εγκλιματιστει στο φυσικο του χωρο και "δενει" με το περιβαλλον του. Απο αποψη υγειας στην αιχμαλωσια δεν εχω διαβασει ποτε για κληρονομικες ασθενειες σε αυτα τουλαχιστον τα ζωα αλλα και οι παρατηρησεις και οι πληροφοριες πανω σε αυτα ειναι περιορισμενες. Οσο για τα εντελως κοκκινα αφρικαν γκρευς αυτα ειναι καθαρα προιον ανθρωπινο αφου εχουν γεννηθει απο πολυ επιλεκτικες διασταυρωσεις με πολυ μικρη μικρη πιθανοτητα να ειχαν γεννηθει τυχαια στη φυση. Η μονη μεταλλαξη που απανταται στη φυση στους αφρικανικους ειναι να εχουν λιγα κοκκινο φτερα χαμηλα στην κοιλια τους κυριως.

----------


## Marilenaki

Τα red factor african gray σε μια προσφατη κουβεντα με εναν εκτροφεα με μεγαλους παπαγαλους υπαρχουν μονο σε φαρμες της Αφρικης. Στην Ευρωπη κυκλοφορούν african gray που μπορει να φερουν γονιδιο τους.

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια τωρα να σας πω οτι εμενα δε μ αρεσε ο κοκκινος...κ γενικα δεν με πολυαρεσουν οι μεταλλαξεις που φτιαχνουμε εμεις οι ανθρωποι. grey..the best!

----------


## Εφη

συμφωνώ με τη βίκυ.μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργος

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ

Μία απορία, ποια θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος είναι απαραίτητη για έναν Αφρικανικό γκρί ;

----------


## christos78

Γεια σας και από μένα.πολύ ωραία τα άρθρα σας.Το πουλί είναι άνετα στους 18 με 28 άντε 30 βαθμούς κελσίου από εκεί και πέρα αρχίζουν οι ενοχλήσεις.

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ

[QUOTE=christos78;513147]Γεια σας και από μένα.πολύ ωραία τα άρθρα σας.Το πουλί είναι άνετα στους 18 με 28 άντε 30 βαθμούς κελσίου από εκεί και πέρα αρχίζουν οι ενοχλήσεις.

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE


και το καλοκαίρι πρέπει να έχουμε πχ συνέχεια το κλιματιστικό και στον χειμώνα αντίστοιχα ;

----------


## christos78

Θερμοκρασία δωματίου.το χειμώνα τον έχω μέσα στο σπίτι όταν η θερμοκρασία πέσει κάτω από 16 ανώτερη και το καλοκαίρι τον βάζω μέσα στους μεγάλους καύσωνες δουλεύοντας κατά διαστήματα το κλιματιστικό.

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2

----------

